# Thoughts on the new designed 2014 Silverado



## #1DEER 1-I

We'll here it is what does everyone think?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

My thoughts are- ****, they sure have a long ways to go til they compare to the F150  

I say that being an EX Chevy guy...like Mike Row said, they converted me....


----------



## MKP

How did they get it in there without tearing the bumper off?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

My thoughts are...ugghhh...More unpainted exterior plastic on a Chevy? Give me a break! Enough already! If I'm paying over $30,000 for a vehicle I want the exterior to at least _look _like metal.


----------



## martymcfly73

BirdDogger said:


> My thoughts are...ugghhh...More unpainted exterior plastic on a Chevy? Give me a break! Enough already! If I'm paying over $30,000 for a vehicle I want the exterior to at least _look _like metal.


30k? More like 60-65k for plastic.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> 30k? More like 60-65k for plastic.


 -)O(-

I can't even _dream_ about that!


----------



## martymcfly73

BirdDogger said:


> 30k? More like 60-65k for plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> -)O(-
> 
> I can't even _dream_ about that!
Click to expand...

You and me both. Maybe in 10 years...


----------



## 2full

Well....I like the looks of the grill on the blue one. Guess I'm the oddball.
I don't buy brand new trucks anymore, too much money, and I'm too hard on 'em.
My trucks get used. Don't feel so guilty if I buy one 3-4 years old instead of new.
If I want something for show, I get out my 'ol 68 Road Runner. 8) ..... beep-beep


----------



## DarKHorN

Well my thoughts are :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: WOW it sure ain't purdy fo shore. Nice lookin street sweeper if any.


----------



## wyogoob

I like that blue.

How many cup holders?


----------



## COWAN

I like the grill on the blue one. Looks like very little ground clearance for a truck, looks about as much as my 2006 GMC Canyon. I'll bet it rides nice tho.


----------



## Huge29

COWAN said:


> I like the grill on the blue one. Looks like very little ground clearance for a truck, looks about as much as my 2006 GMC Canyon. I'll bet it rides nice tho.


That was my thought! I think it will be interesting to see how the long term quality turns out being that it is now a government entity. The government has done so well in other areas, it just makes me curious.


----------



## Kevin D

Newly designed?? Looks like they just rearranged the grill configuration to me. 

I'm guessing whoever designed that low hung front bumper has never spent much time off highway......particularly on a rutted up Utah mountain road.


----------



## .45

The blue one....it's beautiful !!


----------



## sawsman

I'm liking. I might have to get this one&#8230; in another year or two..


----------



## hardman11

Ill take my old 95 ram over that any day


----------



## northernborn

I drove a 2009 version before buying my F250 Super Duty, I didn't like a few things, but 2009 to 2014 plus different model options is like comparing apples to well...rocks I guess.

I have 110k on the F250 now and am starting to look at new models, I mainly buy Fords, have had a lot of issues, big ones on this SD, but got rid of the dodge before it under the lemon law ( the state I bought it in has a lemon law, mine doesn't), the first new anything I ever bought..ever...and it was a junkbox..so in some ways apples are apples, lemons are lemons...I like the feeling of a new truck, I never take them in bad country right away, on purpose, and it makes me feel good to finally after 40+years of driving get in a truck and not have to use pliers to make things work, or ignore lights or tell people a 5 minute long list of things they have to jiggle or jimmy to run my truck, or pass a cop and check the mirror wondering, oh man is he turning around??..like I enjoy driving something that shouldn't be on the road/.... So in that way, ANY new truck is OK with me!


----------



## bowgy

meh... obamamotors


----------



## brookieguy1

sawsman said:


> I'm liking. I might have to get this one&#8230; in another year or two..


+1....General Motors rules, especially in looks, quality, endurance, and fuel economy. I've had my Dodges and Fords. Never again!


----------



## Bax*

I was recently in a wreck and had a brand new Silverado with 2000 miles on it up until last week as a rental. It had enough power and looked good, but I hated the interior with a passion. It felt cheap, plasticy, and very barren. Im not sure if my rental was just a base model, but I felt like I was in a vehicle from the early 90's with how everything looked on the interior. No Blue Tooth for my phone, no radio controls on the steering wheel, no XM Radio, no thermometer, no compass. Just plastic, lots and lots of plastic


----------



## bwhntr

I can guarantee, Bax, it was a stripped down base model. They can come loaded with more crap, and gadgets than you would care to ever look at. My dad recently bought a new GMC Duramax with the Denali package. Beautiful interiors.


----------



## izzydog

Looks like a gmc to me. No thanks!


----------



## DallanC

bwhntr said:


> I can guarantee, Bax, it was a stripped down base model. They can come loaded with more crap, and gadgets than you would care to ever look at. My dad recently bought a new GMC Duramax with the Denali package. Beautiful interiors.


My dad just got a new one and I thought most of that crap was a waste of money. We went to lunch the other day in downtown SLC and he was trying to parallel park that huge truck in a tiny space. I wouldnt have dared it but with the backup cameras and proximity alarms he got it in there... I can see why guys with alot of money like these things.

-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1

izzydog said:


> Looks like a gmc to me. No thanks!


Whether GMC or Chevy, they both rule the appearance factor. GM pretty much wins it in the truck game. Cars and SUVs, other makes are OK. :O•-:


----------



## Kingfisher

love the comments. you couldnt slip a dime under that front bumper.


----------



## DallanC

Its misleading showing it parked in grass, they are about the same height as my sierra and I've had no major issues with clearance. If I want to get in the rough, thats what the ATV is for.

Wish I had a new one.


-DallanC


----------



## hazmat

imo good looking truck coming from a ford guy . curious to see what the hd"s are going to be about. i have also noticed salt lake valley gmc are selling them with leveling kits and a tire package. makes them look pretty good


----------



## Nambaster

I prefer the GMC version


----------



## swbuckmaster

I will never buy an obama vehicle. I would rather see all those over paid democratic union voters loose there jobs than buy one of those trucks.


----------



## brookieguy1

swbuckmaster said:


> I will never buy an obama vehicle. I would rather see all those over paid democratic union voters loose there jobs than buy one of those trucks.


That's one of the most cavin'-in anti-worker comments I've heard in a while. I'm sure you're all in favor of our cheap south of the border workforce as well.
Overpaid? Perhaps you would want to work 60 hours per week, no weekend, overtime pay, pension or insurance, and be told to love it or leave. All for a measly inadequate wage of $10-20.00 per hour. 
Those auto workers deserve every dollar of that $50-$60.00 per hour. That greedy CEO could give up 1 million of his 55 million dollars to pay the workforce and not notice a change. I'm all for capitolism, but not at the saccrifice of the workforce. If every worker had to create his own empire to get ahead, who would do the work? There's got to be some comprimise. If we get rid of the Unions, wages will drop to an unlivable amount. And don't believe that tool Rush Limbaugh, if we bust the Unions, the economy isn't going to get better and the costs of living are not going to drop. 
I will agree that the Unions have spoiled some folks and they get a bad rap at times for laziness and complacancy. But let me guarantee you something, I am a Union Sheet Metal Worker and here in Utah we have to work extra hard and extra smart to make our contractors money. But there's a reason our contractors decide to go Union even in a state like Utah, and that's because we're so superior in quality and skill than those rat shops. General contractors and building owners are learning that if you want the job done right, you had better use a union shop. Pay a bit more, but pay once!
Even if they are somehow successful in breaking the Unions, workers will not tolerate being beaten down and mistreated. Someone will step up and start another brotherhood for the workforce. 
Live better, work Union, and do NOT shop at Walmart.
Oh, and General Motors still makes the best truck. Could you imagine if they went out of business? In 20 or 30 years when the Chevys and GMCs finally wore out one would have to stoop the the lowliness af a Ford or Dodge. Gives me the freakin' chills.8)


----------



## swbuckmaster

Paaalease!!! Like I said obama and unions can suck a fattie!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Double post


----------



## brookieguy1

swbuckmaster said:


> Double post


So you made an ignorant and uninformed statement twice in a row?


----------



## DallanC

swbuckmaster said:


> I will never buy an obama vehicle. I would rather see all those over paid democratic union voters loose there jobs than buy one of those trucks.


Thats ok man, I'll still offer you a tow home when you need it 

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

brookieguy1 said:


> That's one of the most cavin'-in anti-worker comments I've heard in a while. I'm sure you're all in favor of our cheap south of the border workforce as well.
> Overpaid? Perhaps you would want to work 60 hours per week, no weekend, overtime pay, pension or insurance, and be told to love it or leave. All for a measly inadequate wage of $10-20.00 per hour.
> Those auto workers deserve every dollar of that $50-$60.00 per hour. That greedy CEO could give up 1 million of his 55 million dollars to pay the workforce and not notice a change. I'm all for capitolism, but not at the saccrifice of the workforce. If every worker had to create his own empire to get ahead, who would do the work? There's got to be some comprimise. If we get rid of the Unions, wages will drop to an unlivable amount. And don't believe that tool Rush Limbaugh, if we bust the Unions, the economy isn't going to get better and the costs of living are not going to drop.
> I will agree that the Unions have spoiled some folks and they get a bad rap at times for laziness and complacancy. But let me guarantee you something, I am a Union Sheet Metal Worker and here in Utah we have to work extra hard and extra smart to make our contractors money. But there's a reason our contractors decide to go Union even in a state like Utah, and that's because we're so superior in quality and skill than those rat shops. General contractors and building owners are learning that if you want the job done right, you had better use a union shop. Pay a bit more, but pay once!
> Even if they are somehow successful in breaking the Unions, workers will not tolerate being beaten down and mistreated. Someone will step up and start another brotherhood for the workforce.
> Live better, work Union, and do NOT shop at Walmart.
> Oh, and General Motors still makes the best truck. Could you imagine if they went out of business? In 20 or 30 years when the Chevys and GMCs finally wore out one would have to stoop the the lowliness af a Ford or Dodge. Gives me the freakin' chills.8)


You speak of ignorance?! I don't know where to start with such a Kool Aid drinking diatribe. So, how does BMW and Toyota make it without any unions? I am guessing that they have to enslave people from some foreign country to take on these jobs in the southern states?? How do you think the other 80% (wild guess??) of the industries that allow true market forces to dictate wages and fire useless employees survive for hundreds of years while places like Detroit not only have GM and Dodge go bankrupt, but the entire city go bankrupt with a union death grip? Enjoy the Kool Aid union man. There certainly was a time and a place for unions, but I think it is quite evident that that time is long past in my most humble opinion.


----------



## brookieguy1

That's the problem. Polititions think that the human labor portion of an industry should cost very little. Meanwhile, it's just accepted that the cost of everything we need to survive in a decent standard is outragiously overpriced. 
If wages would at least try and keep up with the cost of living increases, we wouldn't need Unions, or labor organizations. 
True market forces do still drive wages. 
I understand that bigger business and industry is what drives the American economy. I understand that that industry is what creates jobs for me and millions of others. Perhaps Detroit and the auto industry's unions got too greedy, but in the construction industry the Union is the only thing helping us come even close to a fair "slice-o-pie."


----------



## Huge29

brookieguy1 said:


> That's the problem. Polititions think that the human labor portion of an industry should cost very little. Meanwhile, it's just accepted that the cost of everything we need to survive in a decent standard is outragiously overpriced.
> If wages would at least try and keep up with the cost of living increases, we wouldn't need Unions, or labor organizations.
> True market forces do still drive wages.
> I understand that bigger business and industry is what drives the American economy. I understand that that industry is what creates jobs for me and millions of others. Perhaps Detroit and the auto industry's unions got too greedy, but in the construction industry the Union is the only thing helping us come even close to a fair "slice-o-pie."


Well, we do agree on something. We don't have a true free market with some of the outside forces and politics that play a role. That role is usually nothing more than keeping the honest as honest people while allowing illegal practices to go on with no enforcement, in fact, threatening action when states try to enforce federal laws that the federal govt wont enforce as in teh case of the AZ immigration laws. You are also on to something with greed too. I think the main issue with unions is that they are another force that does not allow an industry to be free, they can't lay off workers because of their 5 year UMWA contract, which results in not just some layoffs, but GM and Dodge declaring bankruptcy and the govt doing some shady backroom deals to make the bankruptcy plan get approved....two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## hossblur

I used to be anti union, still not pro union, BUTTTTT.... I am a journeyman drywaller who got to find a new carreer a couple of years ago. I am not bitter, it happened. What made be bitter was that for the decade before the crash I watched Realtors and Contractors become rock stars. The ammount of money these people spent on trucks was more than most of us make in 10 years. We went through the biggest construction boom since the end of WWII, and yet the tradesmen lost ground. We all heard how they couldn't find enough workers, yet wages never went up. Suddenly they all employed translators, or had labor pimps(green card holders with lots of "cousins"). As housing prices were increasing 10-20% a year, we didn't get a single raise. In fact as things started to slow we got to eat continual losses, even as our contractor friends were still living high. Could a union of saved us? NO! But I have ZERO faith in the "free market". The free market is a race to the bottom. Of couse I couldn't compete with my Latino counterparts, I owned a house with only one family living in it, I owned a vehicle that could pass inspection, I had insurance on it, I paid taxes, I didn't get every government program available. But the "free market" simply looked for the cheapest price. I am all for a worker getting every bit that he can, and he should never feel guilty about it! God bless Ford, they will get my next buisness only because they don't have a fridge frull of government cheese!


----------



## Huge29

Therein again lies the contradiction. Union would not have done anything for you, they only would have collected your dues to continue to finance Democrat politicians encouraging more illegal hiring and pro illegal immigration to further thin the margins of your industry. That is not a free market, there are the politicians again messing up the system.


----------



## brookieguy1

Huge29 said:


> Therein again lies the contradiction. Union would not have done anything for you, they only would have collected your dues to continue to finance Democrat politicians encouraging more illegal hiring and pro illegal immigration to further thin the margins of your industry. That is not a free market, there are the politicians again messing up the system.


You are correct, Huge. But only for one reason, Utah is a Right to Work State. Right to work for less! Sure you have "rights" and an "equal opportunity" to the job. But what good is the job when it pays a sub-standard wage with no benefits? 
I know, we all have the right to create our own businesses, pay our own benefits, our own insurances, and find some illegals to do our labor. Screw the American Tradesmen. Why pay for labor?
Trust me, Unions do NOT promote illegal hiring. 
For the record, I'm not an Obama fan nor do I promote all democratic agenda. In fact, I'm rather enjoying seeing his failures and frustrations with healthcare, gun control, debt, and immigration issues. Three more years, that's it. 
I just hope that for the workforces sake our next leader isn't a job outsourcing unionbusting tycoon like Romney would have been.
I know here in Utah everyone loves him, but whew, dodged a bullet there!


----------

